# Jag blir galen !

## troopern

Allt jag har gjort är att ha gjort om i kärnan och bootat om.

Sen kan jag inte starta X-Win längre.

Felmeddelandet från root usern som ajg vanligtvis inte använder för att köra X.

_XSERVTransSocketINETCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running

Fatal server error:

Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

Vad är det som har hänt och hur åtgärdar jag detta ?

----------

## troopern

Efter lite google och lite tänkande så hittade jag felet.

Körde med portsentry på "really anal" mode och hade glömt att ta bort port 6000.

----------

## snutte

Vet inte vad jag ska säga förutom  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## troopern

Det kan jag förstå men jag tänker inte ta illa upp för det heller =)

En rolig liten händelse var det iaf.

Lärorik också.

----------

## snutte

Hade en liknande igår när jag skulle dra igång NFS på min server. Satt med skiten i två timmar och fattade inte varför den vägrade montera. Sen slog det mig. Jag hade inte med NFS i kärnan.  :Wink: 

----------

## Thulle

Hehe, som då jag skulle dra igång software raid, vilket vägrade funka, efter 4timmar så upptäckte att jag eftersom jag skulle köra raid 5, inte kompilerat in raid0.. och självklart var det raid0 jag försökte testa att softwareraid fungerade  :Wink: 

----------

## LimeFrog

Eller när man kompilerar om kärnan och får kernel panic och kommer på att man glömde ext3 stöd..  :Embarassed: 

----------

## frippz

Vi skulle kanske starta en tråd och samla ihop alla våra löjligaste misstag som vi egentligen vill glömma...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## snutte

Sant  :Smile: 

Få en moderator att klistra den också  :Very Happy: 

----------

## caliga

nån som testat detta?

emerge -C gcc

det var inte så roligt som jag trodde faktiskt

----------

## Papapishu

 **Levi* wrote:*   

> Vi skulle kanske starta en tråd och samla ihop alla våra löjligaste misstag som vi egentligen vill glömma... 

 

Typ: etc-update / -5   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Thulle

 *caliga wrote:*   

> nån som testat detta?
> 
> emerge -C gcc
> 
> det var inte så roligt som jag trodde faktiskt

 

detta har tydligen många lyckats med, förstår inte riktigt hur;)

----------

